# Opinion Baby Eagle vs CZ 75 vs Beretta 92?



## rugerp94 (Feb 8, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a new 9mm pistol. I have narrowed down my decision to the Baby Eagle 9915, CZ 75B, or Beretta 92. Right now I am leaning towards the CZ 75B. Any helpful info would be appreciated. I will be using it mostly for target shooting and home defense. Thanks.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Hands down definetly the CZ


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

ECHOONE said:


> Hands down definetly the CZ


I'll second that and take it a step further and recommend the CZ P-01 (which is really just a slightly smaller CZ 75 with an aluminum frame and decocker instead of a safety). With 14 rounds in what I consider to be the perfect-sized weapon, you'll have plenty in the mag and will also allow you the option of carrying if it's in your future.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely the CZ..However I have to slightly disagree with Literance this time..If you want it for range fun and Home defense, I will advice of the CZ 75 BD or the CZ 75 SP01..They are both so much fun to shoot (barrel lenth is 4.7 in)..and the mag hold 19 rounds.

However if you want something that you can carry in the future then the P01 or the CZ75 D PCR COMPACT are your next choice with a lighter weight frame and a 3.8 in barrel.

Best thing to do is to go and check both sizes at a gunshop and see what you like..

Now I am not ruling out the Beretta 92FS either..It is a good gun also and i own both the CZ and the Beretta 92 FS, but if you have to choose only one, I will go woth the CZ (that's my personal prefrence).


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have yet to see the full sized 9mm that I would prefer to the CZ-75, or any of the variants of it. It is a great pistol, and priced fairly.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the others but I love my CZ75.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

I have both the 75B, which I use mostly on the range, and the CZ 2075 (Rami) for concealed carry. After 60 some odd years of concealed carry and collecting handguns, I've yet to find a handgun I prefer over the CZ's
Mitch


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

All the CZ folks are here! I love my CZ BUT if you plan to get lots of fun accessories like lights and holsters for guns with lights and other fun gun-related do-dads, get the Beretta. If, however, you are content with a well made, fun shootin' pistol that will keep the good times coming, go CZ. The Eagle is nice but not the same as the original eastern European wonder gun.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

Jericho, I havent shot the other 2 but The Jericho is the coolest looking and best shooting gun ive ever had the pleasure of firing, plus its got the sickest name.


----------



## adorable_harree (Mar 17, 2009)

Go for the CZ-75B...When I was looking for my first carry gun in the 90's the choices were: a CZ-75, Beretta 92FS and a Browning HP. All three were of the same price range then. Because of Die Hard, Lethal Weapon and the US military I chose the Beretta. I shot and carried it less than six months and thus began my search for MY ideal 9mm.

I finished the search when I got a second hand CZ-75B. Get the CZ.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know much about the Baby Eagle. The CZ has an excellent reputation, as does the Beretta 92. I have the Beretta and like it a lot, but it is a big weapon and the CZ 75 is a more size efficient weapon and depending on the version you purchase, there is the option of carrying it cocked and locked. Have you had a chance to shoot any of these weapons or at least hold them to see if one fits your hand better than the others?


----------



## BersaMinor (Jul 28, 2009)

*Baby Eagle*



jump15vc said:


> Baby Eagle, I havent shot the other 2 but The Baby Deagle is the coolest looking and best shooting gun ive ever had the pleasure of firing, plus its got the sickest name.


As of January 1, 2009, the Baby Eagle line is known as Jericho, perhaps, a more acceptable name given the association with the conquering of that ancient city.


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

BersaMinor said:


> As of January 1, 2009, the Baby Eagle line is known as Jericho, perhaps, a more acceptable name given the association with the conquering of that ancient city.


Correct, jericho is a much better name for a combat pistol and MR didnt do much more than try to ride the Desert Eagle name for the jericho which never really came to much. im very happy with the move back to the original name and the move from MR to Charles Daly


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

I love my baby eagle. shoots so nice.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
1+ for the Jericho.
Got one and love it.:mrgreen:

fusil


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have the Baby Eagle and yes it does shot great and is a very reliable gun, however I do not and would not carry the handgun as a CCW. I think it is bulky and I have other handguns that better fit my carry needs.


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

The CZ for sure. I have owned each of those. For me the CZ was the best.

If you are looking for a plinker look also at EAA Witness Match 9MM. Also the CZ Tactical Sport is awesome but expensive. For plinking, a SA gun is more accurate.

http://www.eaacorp.com/handguns-witness-elite-match-description.html

http://www.czub.cz/Produkt.aspx?lang=en&page=79-pistols-cz&cat=PCOM&prod=CZ_75_TACTICAL_SPORTS


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i recently bought the baby eagle in a .45 and love it


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

Chesty21 said:


> however I do not and would not carry the handgun as a CCW. I think it is bulky and I have other handguns that better fit my carry needs.


Yeah it's bulky and heavy for a pistol. But the weight helps me get right back on target. But I agree, I would choose a different gun for CCW.
:numbchuck:


----------

